#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-07
<florin1> salutare, am facut conexiunea din consola cu sudo pppoeconf si la urmatorul restart mi-a disparut iconita de la Network Manageer din dreapta sus. Cum fac sa apara la loc pentru a putea seta conexiunea de acolo?
<Kinki> salut
<Kinki> ma poate ajuta cineva cu o problema ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-08
<alin`> buna dimineata
<alin`> e cineva pe aici?
<wookie>  
<ocsiN_> salut
<noWay> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-09
<SoulRaven> este cineva pe acolo?
<SoulRaven> ma puteti ajuta cu ceva informatii
<[Sou|Raven]> ma puteti ajuta?
<SoulRaven> cineva?
<SoulRaven> ma puteti ajuta si pe mine?
<BGS> vreun administrator de pe forum on?
<Cracknel> BGS: da
<Cracknel> BGS: la ce-ti trebuie? :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-10
<SoulRaven> buna neata
<SoulRaven> cineva pe acolo:)
<SoulRaven> ma puteti ajuta cu ceva?
<SoulRaven> nu pot sa ridic un tunel vpn cu ce-i de la cosmote
<SoulRaven> folosesc racoon si ipsec-tools iar in fata servarului am un router cu dd-wrt
<rokyronnie> Salutare
<rokyronnie> e cineva?
<rokyronnie> salutare, e cineva?
<laserbeam> salut
<Guest23780> Pustiu.. 
<Guest23780> wtf
<noWay> :)
<Creatura85> :)
<Creatura85> asta e
<Creatura85> nu toti mai umbla pe irc
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-11
<rokyronnie> Neata
<tzepu> mna zua
<oreoneon> salutari la toata lumea
<oreoneon> cineva ma poate helpui????
<Rando-> salutare
<Rando-> pff asa pustiu e aici? :)
<ubuntu-visitor7> eroare rss: http://forum.ubuntu.ro/rss.php: error on line 197 at column 188: EntityRef: expecting ';'
<ubuntu-visitor8> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-12
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
<noWay> plictiseala..
<noWay> :)
<Rando-_> salutare
<Rando-_> careva on ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-13
<Rando-> tot liniste pe aici?
<Rando-> /mode Rando- -d
<Rando-> ups
<BGS> Cracknel: esti?
<Cracknel> BGS: da
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-07
<pretender> salut
<pretender> s-a intamplat ceva cu mirrorul ptr updaituri?eu am www.adnettelecom.xxxsi imi spune ca nu se poate conecta la server
<ubuntu-visitor2> Salutare
<ubuntu-visitor2> e cineva on ?
<pretender1> salut
<pretender1> nu imi mai pot updata sistemul...zice ca trebuie sa-mi verific conexiunea de internet
<pretender> sorry,mi-a cazut netul
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-08
<DoctorD> big problem at me
<DoctorD> cine e pe aici sa ma ajute putin ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-09
<rokyronnie> Buna ziua
<rokyronnie> e cineva ? :)
<pretender> salutari :)
<rokyronnie> salut
<rokyronnie> imi poti da si mie o mana de ajutor ? :)
<pretender> am ZorinOS 64bit si vad ca am o aplicatie instalata by default,"ZEITgeist"...ce face aceasta aplicatie?
<pretender> daca stiu cu placere
<pretender> :P
<pretender> despre cei vorba?
<rokyronnie> am mai avut Ubuntu de multe ori, ultima data daca bine imi amintesc am avut.. 10.04 sau 10.10, in fine.Ideea e ca vreau sa dau share la conexiunea de net sa aiba si sormea, si.... atunci aveam in IPV4 la settings acolo optiunea "Share to other computers" acuma...... it's gone
<pretender> ei,uite ca la faza asta nu am habar 
<pretender> ai router?
<rokyronnie> nu, din pacate
<rokyronnie> am 2 placi de retea
<rokyronnie> pe una vine net, pe una merge la celalalt calculator
<pretender> si cum vrei sa dai net si surorii tale?din compul tau sa plece un alt fir spre compul ei?
<rokyronnie> poi da... 
<rokyronnie> Internet COnnection Sharing
<pretender> aha...sincer,nu stiu daca e posibil sa mearga asa cum vrei tu
<rokyronnie> poi cum sa nu :D
<rokyronnie> doar fac asta de cativa ani de zile
<rokyronnie> in Windows merge fara nici o problema, si merge si in Ubuntu la fel de bine
<rokyronnie> doar ca asa cum am zis.. candva prin versiunea 10.04 sau 10.10 era o optiune, ptr tantalai ca mine, ca sa nu fiu nevoit sa lucrez din terminal
<rokyronnie> ii zicea "Share to other computers" 
<rokyronnie> si mergea
<rokyronnie> acuma... optiunea aia a disparut... de ce ? only god knows
<pretender> nu cumva vorbesti de "Remote Desktop"?
<rokyronnie> nunu
<pretender> ai butonat pe la Remote Desktop?
<rokyronnie> aia e altceva
<rokyronnie> nu are legatura
<rokyronnie> una cu alta
<rokyronnie> remote desktop e altceva
<pretender> sincer,nu prea stiu de optiunea aia de care tu vb...si am ubuntu de mai mult timp...
<pretender> dar zic io ca un router e perfect ptr viitor
<rokyronnie> da, asta asa e :)
<pretender> si eu vreau sa-mi cumpar unu,ma tot bate baiatul la cap,ca vrea net de mare viteza
<pretender> acum are un modem de la RDS
<rokyronnie> aici la noi e pe fibra
<pretender> nu stiu cum e la mine,dar am super-viteza,o fi cablu' optic
<rokyronnie> eh gata am gasit optiunea :),a dica.. io tineam minte ca e in alta parte, poate tineam minte gresit
<rokyronnie> ideeai ca am reusit :)
<rokyronnie> acuma are si ea net
<pretender> spune-mi o si mie
<rokyronnie> la noi este fibra :)
<pretender> care e optiunea aia
<pretender> ?
<rokyronnie> in Network connections, am facut o conexiune in primu tab la WIred
<rokyronnie> si apoi in tab-u IPv4 Settings acolo e
<pretender> mai departe?
<rokyronnie> la Method
<pretender> shared to others computers?
<rokyronnie> yep
<pretender> ia vezi,merge?
<pretender> mai departe cum gasesti compul alalalt?
<rokyronnie> acolo in primu tab
<pretender> asa...mai departe? care primul tab?
<rokyronnie> la conexiunea pe care ai facuto
<rokyronnie> si este acolo
<rokyronnie> Device MAC address
<rokyronnie> de acolo selectezi pe care placa de retea
<pretender> ai configurat bine?verifici conexiunea cu compul surorii tale?
<pretender> ce ubuntu ai? compul tau e dotat bine,poti juca jocuri grele pe el?
<rokyronnie> 11.10, eh.... nu prea ma joc
<rokyronnie> eu is cu muzica
<pretender> laptop sau desktop?
<rokyronnie> desktop
<pretender> am ZorinOS,e super bun,se misca foarte repede,e de 64bit...
<pretender> tot un fel de ubuntu,dar mai aranjat
<rokyronnie> :)
<rokyronnie> dau un restart, revin
<pretender> mai e careva dorinc sa ajute pe altcineva?adica pe mine...:P
<pretender> am o intrebare
<pretender> :-D
<lordzed_> salut
<calvarr> salut
<calvarr> decand cu unity nu prea am avut treaba cu ubuntu... unde gasesc sa schim serverele pe main?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-10
<rokyronnie> Neata
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-11
<tilgath> salutare
<tilgath> am nevoie de un ajutor cu tv-maxe
<tilgath> am instalat ultima versiune de tv-maxe,si nu-mi apare toate posturile tv
<tilgath> am instalat ultima versiune de tv-maxe,si nu-mi apare toate posturile tv din romania
<tilgath> ma ajuta si pe mine cu tv-maxe?
<tilgath> va rooooog...
<tilgath> :'(
<tilgath> @stas_ : help me!
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-12
<yo9fah> cam multa lume pe aici
<dcantir> hey
<dcantir> e cineva aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-04
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: salut
<ovidiu-florin> solosiți careva aici Kmail?
<ovidiu-florin> folosiți?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: eu
<ovidiu-florin> am doua conturi pe IMAP
<ovidiu-florin> și încerc să adaug unul pe POP3
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu merg
<ovidiu-florin> merge*
<ovidiu-florin> l-am adăugat
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu se înțâmplă nimic
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nu-ți dă nicio eroare cel de pop3?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<sbivol> la lucru folosesc doar IMAP, însă acasă am un cont POP3. n-am probleme cu el
<ovidiu-florin> destinatiosn folder nu e setat
<ovidiu-florin> și nu îl pot seta
<sbivol> aha
<ovidiu-florin> nu pot scrie nimic
<ovidiu-florin> și butonul de browse deschide o fereastră goală
<sbivol> da, conturile POP3 nu-și creează un dosar aparte, ca cele IMAP, ci vin în unul din dosarele locale
<sbivol> stai să-mi configurez acum contul POP3 la serviciu și să văd cum se întîmplă asta
<ovidiu-florin> am priceput asta
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu e setat nici un director pentru destinație...
<ovidiu-florin> și nici nu pot seta unul
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: folosești și Exchange în Kmail cumva?
<ovidiu-florin> doar imap
<sbivol> mhm... eu folosesc mai multe chestii din el
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: mi-am adăugat contul POP3 fără probleme
<sbivol> a citit scrisorile și le-a aruncat în Dosare locale/intrare
<ovidiu-florin> mda..
<ovidiu-florin> am reușit
<ovidiu-florin> nu a mers de la început
<ovidiu-florin> dar a mers acum
<ovidiu-florin> mai fac un test
<ovidiu-florin> să văd ce face
<sbivol> mergi la Configurări -> Configurare KMail -> Conturi -> <contul tău pop3> -> Modificare -> Avansat -> Dosar destinație
<ovidiu-florin> aia am făcut
<ovidiu-florin> fac reboot să văd dacă mai merge
 * sbivol îl așteaptă pe ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I
<ovidiu-florin> I'm back
<ovidiu-florin> acum îi dau drumul a kontact
<ovidiu-florin> FUNCȚIONEAZĂĂĂĂĂ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ovidiu-florin> IT"S ALIVE!!!
<ovidiu-florin> Mad scientest voice ^^
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: cum pot seta ca toate mailurile ce le trimit cu o anumită identitate să aibă un anumit reply to?
<sbivol> hmmm
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: acuși văd
<ovidiu-florin> la identity
<ovidiu-florin> cum pot schimba coloanele default?
<ovidiu-florin> în lista de mailuri?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: Configurare KMail -> Aspect -> Lista de mesaje -> Tematica implicită -> Configurare ->  Aspect
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc sbivol
<sbivol> cu plăcere :-)
<ovidiu-florin> are Kmail sau kontact o modalitate de salvare a tuturor setările?
<ovidiu-florin> setărilor?
<ovidiu-florin> ca să îi pot face restore în altă parte
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: Alt+F2 -> pimsettingexporter
<ovidiu-florin> n-am așa ceva
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: în Raring abia a apărut, împreună cu KDE 4.10
<ovidiu-florin> ce face?
<sbivol> exportă tot ce ai în Kontact într-o arhivă Zip
<sbivol> cu configurări, cu tot
<ovidiu-florin> se poate face asta cu mai multe aplicații?
<ovidiu-florin> adică nu doar Kontact?
<sbivol> e parte din kde-pim, lucrează numai pentru Kontact
 * sbivol încă n-a testat pimsettingexporter, doar presupune
<ovidiu-florin> a auzit cineva de aici de quickfix?
<sbivol> ce-i asta?
<ovidiu-florin> e un framework pentru comunicare prin protocolul FIX
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu cred că ăla este problema la mine
<ovidiu-florin> am o librărie (quickfix compilat)
<ovidiu-florin> și am un proiect în qt
<ovidiu-florin> proiectul folosește librăria
<ovidiu-florin> și merge dacă îl execut din IDE
<ovidiu-florin> dar cum pot scoate executabilul compilat să îl trimit la cineva
<ovidiu-florin> cu librăriile lângă el
<ovidiu-florin> și să meargă?
<ovidiu-florin> ce fac greșit?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7-snapshot/deployment-x11.html
<sbivol> mai exact, de aici: http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7-snapshot/deployment-x11.html#shared-libraries
<ovidiu-florin> cred că asta căutam
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: vezi și http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajutor:Gre%C8%99eli_frecvente_%C3%AEn_traducerile_din_englez%C4%83 pentru „librărie” ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> ai dreptate
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a mai spus cineva asta
<ovidiu-florin> dar tot uit
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: am să-ți amintesc cînd mai uiți
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc :)
<WoaDmulL> Buna seara!
<ovidiu-florin> WoaDmulL: bună seara
<WoaDmulL> Ce liniste...
<sbivol> WoaDmulL: salut
<WoaDmulL> Salut!
<ovidiu-florin> WoaDmulL: eh, așa ai nimerit
<WoaDmulL> Cand vor posta pe Ubuntu.ro : Ubuntu for phone ?
<ovidiu-florin> când va avea cineva probleme cu el probabil
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> te referi la forum?
<WoaDmulL> Pai inca nu a aparut
<WoaDmulL> Nu la forum
<ovidiu-florin> aa
<ovidiu-florin> la site.. nu știu
<WoaDmulL> Uitate pe Ubuntu.com
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: cine se ocupă de site?
 * sbivol verifică saitu'...
<sbivol> bănuiesc că cineva dintre ei: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ro/+members
<sbivol> cînd apare stas pe canal, trebuie întrebat. el ar putea să aibă informații exacte
<WoaDmulL> De ce stati pe chat daca nu vorbiti?
<ovidiu-florin> în caz că vin alții și au probleme
<ovidiu-florin> WoaDmulL: ^^
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: cum marchez un mesaj ca spam în Kmail?
<WoaDmulL> Nu ai la setari?
<WoaDmulL> Configurare bara unelte
<WoaDmulL> Si trebuie sa ai marcheaza ca spam
<WoaDmulL> Ai gasit Ovidiu?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> nu găsesc
<ovidiu-florin> nu există acest buton deoarece... aparent  nu am instalat nici un program de spam detection....
<WoaDmulL> In KMail...
<WoaDmulL> Nu in alta parte
<ovidiu-florin> am rezolvat
<ovidiu-florin> a trebuit să instalez spamassasin.. aparent kmail nu are dependență un detector de spam. Și apoi să rulez wizardul de antiSpam, care a găsit spamassasin și atuncea au apărut două butoane în toolbar pentru mark as spam și mark as NOT spam
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu-devel mail list quote: "Anything that could provide a "WTF" moment to a new user should be eliminated."
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună, am plecat
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-05
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> tocmai am instalat un windows.. 
<ovidiu-florin> am rămas traumatizat...
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să stau de vorbă cu un linuxist....
<sbivol> salut
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: bun venit în club :)
<ovidiu-florin> soarta face...
<ovidiu-florin> acum mă chinui să fac deploy la o aplicație pe windowws
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ești pe cont propriu cu asta. aici e off-topic ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da
<ovidiu-florin> ai făcut pachete debian ?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da, am făcut, dar în regim de auto-pilot, adică am urmat pas cu pas ce era scris pe nu-știu-ce-sait
<ovidiu-florin> vreau să fac o chestie mai ciudată: două pachete în unul. se poate așa ceva?
<sbivol> păi, un pachet e o colecție de fișiere. nu-i nicio limitare la ce poate să intre într-un pachet Debian
<ovidiu-florin> ai putea sa mă ghidezi să fac unul?
<ovidiu-florin> am un program făcut în Qt și o dependență
<sbivol> să te ghidez nu cred că-s competent, dar să încerc împreună cu tine pot :)
<ovidiu-florin> cât timp ai la dispoziție?
<sbivol> acum seara practic deloc, am de terminat o aplicație PyQt la care mă chinui cu Alexei de cîteva zile. dar mîine ziua voi avea timp
<ovidiu-florin> ce bine, și eu aș pleca acasă acum
<ovidiu-florin> te caut mâine când ajung la lucru, e ok?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da, desigur. cred că pe la 14 voi fi înapoi de la stomatolog (viu, sper) și facem
<ovidiu-florin> dacă ajung mai repede, fac research
<sbivol> ne-am înțeles
<sbivol> încearcă și video
<sbivol> ups :) am încurcat fereastra
<ovidiu-florin> eu am plecat, noapte bună
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc sbivol
<sbivol> noapte bună :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-06
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: salut
<ovidiu-florin> Am primit KDE 4.10 https://plus.google.com/107178397249608926118/posts/jDzhxACKfGF
<ovidiu-florin> salut sbivol
<ovidiu-florin> ai primit și tu?
 * sbivol verifică actualizările
<sbivol> ultima dată am verificat cu două ore și jumătate în urmă și nu erau actualizări. acum sînt :)
<ovidiu-florin> ce kubuntu ai?
<ovidiu-florin> observ că efectiv tot sistemul e mult mai reapid
<ovidiu-florin> și nu mai consumă atâtea resurse
<ovidiu-florin> și cel mai mult.. arată incredibil
<ovidiu-florin> :D I love it
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: 13.04 pe laptop, 12.10 acasă
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFzPrzY2KFM
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: e vechi...
<ovidiu-florin> ai unul mai bun?
<ovidiu-florin> mie îmi pare că e eficient
<ovidiu-florin> imaginea putea fi mai clară
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: m-ai adăugat pe G+?
<sbivol> îhî
<ovidiu-florin> și eu :P
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol:  ai o documentație mai bună?
<sbivol> acuși caut...
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit asta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05fHGfwT73c
<sbivol> pare mai bun. cel puțin e mai recent :)
<ovidiu-florin> 8 views :)
<ovidiu-florin> nu-i de mirare că nu l-am găsit
<ovidiu-florin> a fost uploadat ieri :)
<ovidiu-florin> ok.. sbivol ai timp să încercăm acum?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: acum fug în oraș, revin la 19:45
<ovidiu-florin> mai cercetez și experimentez între timp...
<ovidiu-florin> de ce e asta invalid: echo "#!/bin/bash" > p*
<ovidiu-florin> rezolvat: echo '#!/bin/bash' | tee p*
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ce succese ai?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: https://www.dropbox.com/s/m5fu80hyxta15p8/test1-0.2.deb
<ovidiu-florin> instalează-l
<ovidiu-florin> și rulează test1
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: „works” se scrie fără apostrof ;-)
<sbivol> felicitări :)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> am dezarhivat 30GB și mi-a înțepenit compul
<ovidiu-florin> ai primit link-ul?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da, primit, instalat, testat. lucrează. „works” se scrie fără apostrof ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> eh....
<ovidiu-florin> reflex..
<ovidiu-florin> acum să văd cum pun quickfix în pachet
<ovidiu-florin> și apoi să fac pachetul compatibil rpm...
<ovidiu-florin> voi testa asta în o mașină virtuală :D
<ovidiu-florin> astea*
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nu te pune cu Forța. nu te atinge de RPM :-D
<ovidiu-florin> de ce?
<sbivol> zic și eu, în glumă. în altă ordine de idei, văd că-i posibil să instalezi și programul „rpm” în Ubuntu...
<ovidiu-florin> ce-i ăla? ce face?
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaa
<ovidiu-florin> interesant...
<ovidiu-florin> dar tot recomandă să folosești alien în loc de rpm
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: părerea mea, foarte subiectivă, e că programul rpm, împreună cu formatul de pachete .rpm, trebuia abandonat a doua zi după apariția lui apt-get. fiecare experiență pe care-am avut-o cu pachetele (în Fedora) a însemnat mult chin și frustrare.
<ovidiu-florin> și eu am avut ....
<ovidiu-florin> dar.. țin cont că standardul pentru linux este RPM... desi nu știu de ce
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: standardul e de pe vremea cînd RedHat era echivalent cu Linux. între timp lucrurile s-au mai schimbat :-)
<ovidiu-florin> am un proiect care are un configure și un makefile.. cum fac un packet din asta?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: checkinstall? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/build-a-debian-package-deb-from-tar-bz2-680385/
<ovidiu-florin> uuuu, nice
<ovidiu-florin> cp
<ovidiu-florin> am greșit fereastra
<ovidiu-florin> era ceva fișier care ținea evidența la ce programel ai instalet sau dezinstalat față de default... mai știe careva care e ăla?
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit: sudo dpkg --get-selections > backup.txt
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: mulțumesc că scrii și soluțiile pe care le găsești singur, în curînd voi trece prin aceleași chinuri...
<ovidiu-florin> cu plăcere. sper să fie de folos
<ovidiu-florin> ATENȚIE la checkinstall.... va instala pachetul ca să îl poată crea. recomand să faceți asta pe o clonă a sistemului în cazul în care nu doriți să instalați pachetul (încă)
<ovidiu-florin> checkinstall rulează comanda de instalare, ex: make install, pentru a vedea ce se întâmplă. 
<ovidiu-florin> și așa știe ce trebuie să ia de unde și unde să pună
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: sau poate chroot înainte de asta într-o copie a sistemului actual
<ovidiu-florin> da, și asta ar fi
<sbivol> durează pînă copiezi tot, dar mai puțin decît instalarea tuturor pachetelor de genul Qt/gcc
<ovidiu-florin> eu am un kubuntu în o mașină virtuală pentru teste
<ovidiu-florin> am făcut câteva setări
<ovidiu-florin> și apoi fac clone la masina aia pentru fiecare test
<ovidiu-florin> cred că e cel mai simplu așa
<ocsi-bm> sudo checkinstall -D --install=no
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> se oprește deoarece nu a putut face insalarea (citez eroarea)
<ovidiu-florin> ocsi-bm: ^^
<ocsi-bm> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=141544#p141544
<ovidiu-florin> înseamnă că nu am scris eu bine comanda
<ovidiu-florin> la programul ăsta make durează aproape 20 de minute...  revin cu un feedback atuncea
<ovidiu-florin> s-a făcut
<ovidiu-florin> acum îl instalez
<ovidiu-florin> ok, ....
<ovidiu-florin> nu a funcționat..
<ovidiu-florin> programul e de fapt o bibliotecă
<ovidiu-florin> pachetul e făcut și instalat, dar când rulez un binar ce are ca dependență acea bibliotecă spune că nu găsește biblioteca
<ovidiu-florin> propuneri?
<ovidiu-florin> îi dau reboot, poate nu a actualizat ceva lista de biblioteci
<ovidiu-florin> listă*
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: sudo ldconfig
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc...
<ovidiu-florin> cred că a găsit librăria...
<ovidiu-florin> doar că: ./FixCVS_server: symbol lookup error: ./FixCVS_server: undefined symbol: _ZN3FIX7Session15sessionListenerE
<ovidiu-florin> ce să verific?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: diferența de versiune, cred. de genul „program scris pentru Qt4.8, dar compilat cu Qt4.2”
<ovidiu-florin> nu cred...
<ovidiu-florin> tot e făcut cu qt5
<ovidiu-florin> oooooo
<sbivol> ai uitat să incluzi vreo bibliotecă?
<ovidiu-florin> am compilat pe x64 și execut pe x86
<sbivol> iată ce nu-ți ajunge: FIX::Session::sessionListener <- nu poate apela funcția asta, probabil inclusă în vreo bibliotecă
<ovidiu-florin> când mount-ez folderul share-uit din virtual box mi-l montează în un folder la care nu pot nici cum să-i schimb drepturile și să pot scrie în el cu userul normal
<ovidiu-florin> cum pot schimba asta?
<ovidiu-florin> comanda de mount: sudo mount -t vboxsf shared ./shared
<ovidiu-florin> acel ./shared e în ~/
<ovidiu-florin> chiar dacă directorul e director deținut de mine și are drepturi complete pe el (777) când îl mount-ez, tot așa devine: drwxrwxr-x  1 root root 4.0K Feb  6 22:59 shared/
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: o secundă, să verific la mine...
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: la mine dosarul de pe gazdă e 755, eu sînt proprietar, și în plus sînt în grupul vboxusers
<ovidiu-florin> pe client?
<ovidiu-florin> eu am problema asta pe client
<sbivol> înseamnă că e o simplă problemă de permisiuni la montare
<sbivol> chown username /mountpoint
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> dacă e montat deja, nu se întâmplă nimic
<ovidiu-florin> dacă nu e montat, după ce îl montez devine proprietate root
<sbivol> sudo mount -t vboxsf -o umask=0022,gid=33,uid=33 dev /var/www <- de aici te interesează partea cu gid și uid
<sbivol> schimbă gid și uid ca să corespundă sistemului tău. le afli cu comanda „id”
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: fug acasă. ne auzim mîine!
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
<ovidiu-florin> am plecat și eu
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-07
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: salut, cum a fost la chimie?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, destul de ok :D Voi mai lucra la softul acela dupa ce fac ce mi-am bagat in cap cu greterul
<FlowRiser> apropo, userbar-theme-ul are facilitate de schimbare user din tastatura
<FlowRiser> este din sageti
<ovidiu-florin> super
<FlowRiser> tabul schimba campurile
<ovidiu-florin> când poate fi testat?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ultima versiune o are deja
<FlowRiser> https://projects.kde.org/lightdm
<FlowRiser> il instalezi pe propria ta raspundere :))
<FlowRiser> se instaleaza foarte greu pe anumite sisteme
<FlowRiser> se instaleaza gresit si alte chestii
<ovidiu-florin> nu fac experimente pe compul de la lucru
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, oricum, in 13.04 apare cu kde-greeterul la zi
<ovidiu-florin> super
<ovidiu-florin> cum merge kubuntu pe ultrabook-uri?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, nu stiu cum merge pe ultrabookuri, dar pe notebookul meu asus eeepc merge perfect
<ovidiu-florin> vreau să îmi iau unul..
<ovidiu-florin> nu mai am laptop de loc
<ovidiu-florin> am doar un comp.. care e cam... 
<ovidiu-florin> am alte planuri pentru el
<ovidiu-florin> am însă o problemă.... 
<ovidiu-florin> merită sau nu să-mi iau cu touchscreen?
<ovidiu-florin> eu aș vrea... dar merită suma în plus?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, cred ca depinde ce vrei sa faci cu el
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, am auzit ca au niste chestii foarte inteligente in materie de programare
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ar trebui sa te documentezi :D
<ovidiu-florin> asta fac...
<ovidiu-florin> de câteva luni
<ovidiu-florin> nu mai am nervi de asta
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, intra pe canalul de YT al intelului 
<ovidiu-florin> mă documentez câteva ore... mă enervez că sunt exagerat de scumpe...
<ovidiu-florin> și mă dau bătut
<ovidiu-florin> peste câteva zile o iau de la capăt
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, eu ma gandesc daca joci niste fps-uri cu touch cum ar fi :)) 1 touch = headshot
<ovidiu-florin> eu nu mă joc
<ovidiu-florin> nu am răbdare pentru așa ceva
<ovidiu-florin> eu am plecat noapte bună
<dadix> salut 
<sbivol> dadix: salut
<dadix> cu ce te mai ocupi pe acolo ?
<dadix> sbivol
<sbivol> testez un program
<dadix> te pricepi sa portezi de pe windows pe linux?
<sbivol> nu, n-am mai făcut așa ceva
<dadix> ok
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da
<ovidiu-florin> a crăpat plasma pe laptpul lu fratemio în timp ce instala update-urile pe kubuntu 12.10
<sbivol> kquitapp plasma-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> s-a stins pentru că s-a terminat bateria și l-a aprins înapoi și când se loghează vede wallpaperul și atât
<ovidiu-florin> are cursorul...
<ovidiu-florin> nu poate da click dreapta
<ovidiu-florin> nu are panouri
<ovidiu-florin> nimic
<ovidiu-florin> doar cursor și wallpaper
<sbivol> îîî... clar. fișiere deteriorate, probabil
<ovidiu-florin> am termiat updateturile din tty1
<ovidiu-florin> și am mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<ovidiu-florin> nici asta nu ajută
<sbivol> lasă-l să încerce două lucruri: 1) să reinstaleze plasma-desktop: „sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasma-desktop” 2) să creeze un utlizator nou și să încerce cu acela
<ovidiu-florin> pe toți userii are aceeași problemă
<ovidiu-florin> are mai mulți useri pe acel laptop
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a spus cineva pe #kubuntu să: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> care e diferența?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: eventual, poate încerca să reinstaleze mai multe pachete: kde-workspace-bin plasma-widgets-workspace kde-workspace-data plasma-desktop 
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: kubuntu-desktop depinde de toate aplicațiile KDE
<ovidiu-florin> .... ok...
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<sbivol> adică e în regulă dacă reinstalează tot kubuntu-desktop, dar nu știu sigur dacă se va reinstala doar acel pachet, sau șu dependențele sale
<ovidiu-florin> ghici ce?
<ovidiu-florin> kde-workspace nu e istalat
<ovidiu-florin> instalat
<ovidiu-florin> l-o fi scos să îl pună pe cel nou..
<ovidiu-florin> dar a murit și nu a mai apucat
<ovidiu-florin> și când a pornit iar, nu a văzut că lipsește
<ovidiu-florin> salutare dadix
<ovidiu-florin> ne-a fost dor de tine
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: am reușit
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<sbivol> mă bucur :)
<dadix1> eu ma uit pe siteurile chinezesti
<dadix1> la niste aplicatii de ale lor
<dadix1> le testez pe unele 
<ovidiu-florin> eu mă apuc să încerc slackware
<sbivol> stas: salut
<stas> sbivol, salut
<ovidiu-florin> ocsi-bm: mulțumesc pentru sfatul pentru pachete, am reușit să îl fac până la urmă
<ovidiu-florin> știe cinevași cum pot sa modific un pachet?
<ovidiu-florin> vreau să modific script-ul de postinst din el
<sbivol> stas: era o întrebare aici zilele trecute, cine se ocupă acum de ubuntu.ro. ce știi despre asta?
<stas> sbivol, nimeni
<stas> hai in privat sa povestim daca esti interesat
<sbivol> hai
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: pot să mă implic și eu în conversația asta?
<dadix1> ati vazut asta?
<dadix1> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18939
<ovidiu-florin> dadix1: e legal?
<dadix1> e un player
<dadix1> la chinezi e legal
<ovidiu-florin> deci la noi nu e
<ovidiu-florin> părerea mea: nu sunt de acord cu răspândirea mesajelor de genul...
<sbivol> noapte bună. ne auzim mîine
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună sbivol
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-08
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<sbivol> salut
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ce succese ai avut azi?
<ovidiu-florin> salut
<ovidiu-florin> referitor la?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: cum trimit Privmsg?
<ovidiu-florin> am încercat 2 comenzi... și una a mers... dar nu știu care
<sbivol> în lista cu porecle faci dublu-clic pe persoana care te interesează
<sbivol> și se deschide o discuție separată
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: deci așa ^^
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, dap
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc sbivol
<ovidiu-florin> și FlowRiser
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol:  la ce succese te referi
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sbivol> de oricare
<ovidiu-florin> de ieri seara până acum se tot instalează un slacware pe laptopul prietenei mele... în o mașină viruală
<ovidiu-florin> și acum am reinstalat un CentOS la lucru tot în MV.
<ovidiu-florin> pachetul ce l-am făcut anterior trebuie să fie și pe rpm...
<sbivol> vrei să încerci cum e viața fără deb-uri?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> asta am de lucru
<sbivol> nu te invidiez...
<ovidiu-florin> slackware... e doar un test.. să văd cum e, să-mi fac o opinie
<ovidiu-florin> centOS e pentru lucru
<ovidiu-florin> evident că toate pe KDE :D
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: știi cum pot modifica un deb?
<ovidiu-florin> vreau să modific/adaug postinst script-ul
<sbivol> făcusem asta cu un driver RAID. acuși găsesc cum
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10456739&postcount=2
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> s-a jucat careva cu jovie?
<FlowRiser> eu, unul, nu; nici macar nu stiu ce e :)
<ovidiu-florin> aplicație prin care se lucrează cu un sintetizator de voce
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, aaah stai ca ma interesasem de el odata O.o nu mai stiam cum se numeste
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, mie unul nu mi-a mers
<FlowRiser> tie iti merge ?
<ovidiu-florin> merge
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu-mi place cum sună vocea
<ovidiu-florin> sună foarte roboti...
<ovidiu-florin> robotic
<ovidiu-florin> e prea liniște aici, mai spuneti careva ceva
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ai reușit să modifici pachetul deb?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu l-am testat încă
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să fac încă o mașină virtuală pentru aia și nu pot acum, deoarece an CentOS-ul pornit
 * sbivol îi dăruiește [virtual] lui ovidiu-florin niște RAM
<sbivol> să poți porni mai multe mașini odată :)
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> aș putea saă-i dau drumul acum..
<ovidiu-florin> dar îmi sacadează host-ul după aia
<sbivol> noapte bună tuturor!
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună sbivol
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-09
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<sbivol> salut
<ovidiu-florin> salut
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: te rog salveazama
<ovidiu-florin> -ma
<sbivol> -mă. cu ce?
<ovidiu-florin> incerc sa conectez prin pppoe un kubuntu 12.04
<ovidiu-florin> pe live cd
<ovidiu-florin> si ulterior pe instalat
<ovidiu-florin> dar acum pe live
<ovidiu-florin> si nu reusesc nicicum
<sbivol> hai să vedem
<sbivol> adaugi o conexiune nouă, de tip DSL
<sbivol> așa?
<ovidiu-florin> am facut
<ovidiu-florin> am pus user si parola
<ovidiu-florin> si am pus rcsrds la provider
<sbivol> fă „tail -f /var/log/syslog” într-o consolă, și încearcă să te conectezi la DSL
<sbivol> vezi ce pas eșuează 
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ai aflat?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol poți repeta te rog
<ovidiu-florin> Am trecut pe mobil 
<sbivol> fă „tail -f /var/log/syslog” într-o consolă, și încearcă să te conectezi la DSL. vezi ce pas eșuează 
<ovidiu-florin> Ok
<ovidiu-florin> De ce nu m-am gândit și eu la asta? 
<ovidiu-florin> Știi ce? Hai ca termin instalarea și încerc apoi. Mai poți sta? 
<sbivol> încă vreo oră voi fi
<ovidiu-florin> Sper ca termin până atunci 
<ovidiu-florin> Copying files 89%
<ovidiu-florin> 512MB RAM
<ovidiu-florin> ... :(
<ovidiu-florin> Gata
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ai încercat?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: am revenit de pe el
<ovidiu-florin> am încercat
<ovidiu-florin> nu merg
<ovidiu-florin> pac un pastebin?
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> http://paste.kde.org/668384/
<ovidiu-florin> vreo idee?
<sbivol> ai activat cumva IPv6? că numai asta văd acolo
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> dar poate e
<ovidiu-florin> dau disable?
<ovidiu-florin> e disabled
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: pînă la PPPOE, tu primești adresă IPv4 pe interfața eth0?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> primesc pe usb0
<ovidiu-florin> e telefonul prin care stau acum pe net
<ovidiu-florin> dar pe eth0 e doar DSL-ul
<sbivol> bagă cablul în eth0. execută „ip a” în consolă. vezi ce IP ai primit pentru eth0
<ovidiu-florin> http://paste.kde.org/668390/
<ovidiu-florin> nici unul
<ovidiu-florin> ipv6 e disabled
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: sudo dhclient eth0
<ovidiu-florin> nu am dhcp 
<ovidiu-florin> e RDS
<ovidiu-florin> prin pppoe
<ovidiu-florin> a spus cineva pe un forum să restartez network managerul
<ovidiu-florin> ști comanda pentru asta?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ideea mea despre PPPOE era că primești un IP local prin DHCP, și folosești acel IP ca să ajungi la ruterul companiei, la care te autentifici prin PPP
<ovidiu-florin> asta ar trebui să facă automat conecțiunea de ppp
<sbivol> fără IP n-ai cum să rutezi pachete prin rețea, deci nu poți să te autentifici cu parola și utilizatorul la niciun server
<ovidiu-florin> încerc un reboot
<ovidiu-florin> imediat
<ovidiu-florin> pe unity cică merge...
<ovidiu-florin> a încercat proprietarul calculatorului
<ovidiu-florin> dar pe kde nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ai aflat ceva?
<ovidiu-florin> merge?
<ovidiu-florin> test?
<ovidiu-florin> ovidiu-florin: test
<ovidiu-florin> hello?
<ovidiu-florin> mergE>
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> m-am legat prin pppoeconf
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge prin network manager
<ovidiu-florin> am să raportez la kde și la kubuntu devel
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: mai ești?
<sbivol> da
<sbivol> cu configurări identice, ar trebui să meargă și network-manager. încearcă prin #kubuntu să afli dacă mai are cineva probleme
<ovidiu-florin> nimeni nu a răspuns azi...
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: tu înțelegi ce e cu message indicator-ul care e pus în panel by default?
<ovidiu-florin> de ce nu apare icoana de a pidgin/empathy sau ce o mai fi direct acolo?
<sbivol> da. cînd îmi scrie cineva pe Facebook, se sprinde plicul cela și clipește.
<sbivol> *aprinde
<ovidiu-florin> ce client de IM folosești?
<sbivol> KDE-telepathy
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu 12.10?
<ovidiu-florin> pe 12.04 am kopete... pe ăsta nu merge facebook
<ovidiu-florin> eu am ieșit, mulțumesc sbivol de ajutor
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
<sbivol> noapte bună 
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-10
<ovidiu-florin> Am convertit încă unul
<ovidiu-florin> mai avem un Kubuntist :D
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> e cineva pe aici?
<dadix> salut
<dadix> @sbivol  vrei sa testezi ceva?
<sbivol> dadix: cînd ajung acasă, da
<dadix> e vorba de un client de chat
<dadix> e instalat in Wine si vreau sa vad daca functioneaza cum trebuie
<dadix> cu webcam si trimitere de fisiere
<dadix> nu trebuie sa instalezi nimic, dai doar dublu click si se instaleaza tot
<dadix> la dezinstalare e tot asa de simplu
<sbivol> în vreo oră jumate ajung acasă și încercăm
<dadix> perfect 
<dadix> o sa iti prezint cel mai frumos IM
<dadix> evident si cel mai bun
<dadix> :)
<dadix> daca functioneaza o sa fie o bijuterie pentru toata comunitatea de Ubuntu
<sbivol> dadix: am ajuns
<dadix> bun
<dadix> eu acum vreau sa instalez in wine un accelerator
<dadix> unul care intradevar face acest lucru
<dadix> dar pana un alta hai sa vedem cu clientul asta de chat
<sbivol> hai
<dadix> http://reg.imqq.com/
<dadix> prima data obtine un user de aici
<dadix> este sub forma de numar
<dadix> gata?
<G4bi> salut
<dadix> sbivol?
<sbivol> dadix: mi-am dat seama că n-am cameră și microfon :)
<dadix> salut G4bi
<dadix> te bagi la un test?
<G4bi> mai baieti am si eu o intrebare , nu neaparat related to ubuntu
<sbivol> G4bi: ce întrebare?
<dadix> sbivol facem fara camera 
<dadix> numai transfer de fisiere
<G4bi> daca am un server dedicat cu 32 de ipuri pe care am instalat vmware , pe vmware creez o masina virtuala cu ubuntu
<dadix> nu era musai sa te vad puteai sa imi arati o lustra ceva
<G4bi> pot gestiona dns si sa ma joc cu cele 32 ipuri
<dadix> ideea era sa vad daca crapa clietul de chat
<dadix> sau daca se facem macar conexiunea
<sbivol> G4bi: da, poți face ce vrei cu DNS-urile
<sbivol> dadix: n-are versiune pentru Linux. sau nu mă uit unde trebuie?
<dadix> sbivol fa cum zic
<dadix> ca nu degeaba imi racesc gura
<dadix> :)
<dadix> ia numarul ala si parola si zi-mi cand esti gata
<dadix> intradevar nu are versiune linux
<dadix> a avut candva dar nu se mai ofera suport deloc pentru linux
<dadix> asa ca ne descurcam altfel
<dadix> :)
<G4bi> sbivol crezi ca ma poti ajuta sa fac asta ?
<dadix> stai la rand g4bi
<dadix> acum ma ajuta pe mine
<dadix> :)
<G4bi> nu e panica , astept , nu este un task greu
<dadix> bun, atunci te bagi si tu la test?
<G4bi> da
<dadix> de sistem ai instalat?
<dadix> pe pc
<G4bi> am windows , si un centos
<dadix> centosul instaleaza .deb?
<dadix> pentru ca trebuie instalat un pachet deb
<dadix> sbivol cred ca a renuntat ... ca nu mai da nici un semn de viata
<sbivol> dadix: nu se pornește
<dadix> ce anume?
<sbivol> programul :) s-a instalat, dar nu pornește
<dadix> tu nu vrei sa te astamperi
<dadix> :)
<dadix> ai numarul ala?
<dadix> nici nu o sa se porneasca , nu te mai chinui
<sbivol> dadix: am numărul de utilizator QQ
<dadix> si chiar daca o sa se porneasca o sa se blocheze
<dadix> bun
<dadix> acum descarca si instaleaza asta
<dadix> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l13ixdlq3a7nlwv/WineQQ2012-20121221-Longene.deb
<dadix> dai dublu click si se instaleaza
<sbivol> dadix: nici beat nu instalez un DEB de 150MB tras de pe net. scuze ;-)
<dadix> dupa care rulezi in terminal :  qq2012
<dadix> e al meu contul
<dadix> de dropbox
<dadix> ce-ti veni?
<dadix> si e asa mare deoare contine si 32 si 64 biti
<dadix> deoarece
<dadix> isi alege el ce trebuie automat
<sbivol> te cred că-i contul tău. dar n-am idee ce-i în deb-ul cela și nu mă apuc să-l instalez
<dadix> of
<dadix> de parca stii ce este in vreun deb sau ppa
<dadix> esti culmea
<sbivol> G4bi: tu ai adrese ip. probabil ai și un domeniu cumpărat de undeva. ce vrei să obții în final?
<dadix> :)
<dadix> sbivol instaleaza un virtualbox cu ubuntu 12.04
<dadix> si facem acolo testul
<dadix> sa te vad acum ce motiv mai gasesti :)
<G4bi> sbivol , am un server dedicat cumparat de la sharktech
<sbivol> dadix: mîine, dacă găsesc timp. acasă n-am virtualbox
<dadix> bun si motivul asta
<dadix> :)
<dadix> of
<sbivol> ;-)
<G4bi> am instalat vmware si vreau sa fac masini virtuale si sa le vand..
<sbivol> G4bi: atunci n-ai nicio treabă cu DNS-ul. cine cumpără o mașină virtuală are propriul domeniu și propriul DNS. nu-i grija ta. sau vrei, separat, să le oferi și servicii de DNS?
<dadix> virtualbox se descraca de pe net foarte simplu
<dadix> si e gratis
<dadix> sau direct din centru software al sistemului
<sbivol> dadix: știu, îl am pe laptop. doar că nu-l vreau acasă. QQ nu-i un motiv suficient ca să pun virtualbox
<dadix> cum ziceam motivul este bun , nu am nimic cu el
<dadix> :)
<G4bi> sbivol
<sbivol> eu
<G4bi> si reversul il pot face tot eu ?
<G4bi> sau tine de isp
<G4bi> pe siteul lor scrie asa : Other Services: Reverse DNS delegation & RWHOIS re-assignment included to all our IP allocations. 
<sbivol> înseamnă că ți-au delegat domeniul de IP-uri și tu ești responsabil de rDNS. însă asta e simplu – le scrii și le spui ce IP are serverul tău DNS care se va ocupa de rDNS, iar ei își configurează zona DNS  să ia de la tineinformația despre cele 32 de adrese
<G4bi> deci prin urmare ca sa pot face reversuri pe cele 32 de ipuri , am nevoie de un dns server
<sbivol> da
<G4bi> le dau lor un mail cu ipul de la dns server sau ?
<sbivol> trebuie ei să aibă vreun formular. depinde în ce relații sînteți. eu cînd am avut aceeași situație am sunat furnizorul și le-am dictat adresa. urmează procedura lor, trebuie să fie undeva descrisă, pe sait
<sbivol> G4bi: la Hetzner, de exemplu, pentru fiecare server ai alături de adresa IP un cîmp în care scrii denumirea acelui IP pentru rDNS. simplu de tot.
<sbivol> la RENAM, același lucru se rezolvă cu un apel telefonic. nu s-au mai complicat cu formulare :-)
<G4bi> bun , ms pentru info
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți http://forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
<Guest55316> Cracknel: Alex ești pe-aci?
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: și concluzia comenzi tale este?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-05
<Maxu> Salut all
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-08
<cff> Salut, e cineva online aici?
<cff> Sunt interesat sa aflu daca exista vreo carte in limba romana despre initiere in calculatoare ce foloseste un sistem de operare liber
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-02
<Seth-666> sal e careva ?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-03
<Seth-666> sal e careva on ?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-14
<Razva> salutare
<Razva> mai dar liniste e duminica pe aici :)
#ubuntu-ro 2018-02-09
<SkyWay> a leșinat forumul ? 
<SkyWay> sau îl mută pe discourse ?
